# Alienware laptop for sale



## Ryan_Sama (Nov 26, 2008)

im selling my laptop to fund my new parts for my pc. i am asking 700$ plus shiping.. it is in great shape except it is missing the left arrow key and one punctuation key near the bottem right other then that is is in great shape. il list the basic specs below. i hope t goes to a good home. even if its just for parts .. oh ya, im also including a laptop carrying case. wireless mouse. and a few games like.. age of empires 3 with war cheifs expansion, battle realms. and age of mythology, and final fantasy xi ..

Alienware area-51 m5550
15.5 display
intel core 2 duo 1.66ghz t5500 2mb 667mhz cpu
512 mb  ddr2 pc5300
r2 ati 128mb x 1400 mxm2 hybrid graphics card
80 gb hardrive fujitsu
8x dvd and cd-rom and  burner
wireless network card
integrated high def audio sound card
vista home basic 32 bit os
nero 7 dvd
extras--mouspad,,vista home basic recovery cd..and a shiny new alienware cap!!!
                   I hope to hear a pm from you guys, i need to sell it to get the last four parts to buld my new rig... thanks for reading!!!


----------



## bigd54 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just trying to help you may want to lower your price a little bit


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL 500 $ cad then but that's as low as I can go


----------



## ronster667 (Dec 1, 2008)

you bbought that from alien were a few years ago so that means, for one most of the parts are outdated, two, alienwere overprices things
to be honest not trying to be mean, but i dont think you could get 500 out of that unless you get a nub on creigslist or somthing

this one is like 6 times better for 700 dollors
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147792


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Dec 1, 2008)

ya it was my first laptop purchase and then i did not know alot about computers. it was just over a year ago too. it still works great and i can still play many good games on it. but im building my new pc and i need some more $ for parts.that is the only reason im selling this


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol I wouldn't pay 500 bucks for that! You need to keep in mind that because it was an expensive waste when you bought it, its going to be difficult to unload...as an expensive waste.


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Dec 1, 2008)

wow thanks for all the positive feedback guys. definatly feelin the love


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 1, 2008)

Were not putting you down, just telling you to consider what you WANT for an item is different than what that item is WORTH. Its not worth even close to what your asking for it.


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Dec 9, 2008)

ok,, do to a certain circumstance involving me getting a bucnha money for free, haha stupid governments. i got a tax break where they sent me a check for 2100 bucks for making mistakes on my taxes. so now i just want to get rid of it. im asking 250 plus shipping. i might be able to do a little better if somone is serious about it. so just pm me


----------



## Bartmasta (Dec 9, 2008)

ronster667 said:


> you bbought that from alien were a few years ago so that means, for one most of the parts are outdated, two, alienwere overprices things
> to be honest not trying to be mean, but i dont think you could get 500 out of that unless you get a nub on creigslist or somthing
> 
> this one is like 6 times better for 700 dollors
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147792



looks like over a grand to me


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Dec 9, 2008)

250$ CAD.. come on guys its a steal. i can probably even do better with a nice pm... thanks! (remember all the stuff it comes with!)


----------



## PohTayToez (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought we had come to an agreement on this, and then right before finalizing the transaction you stopped responding to my messages.  What's up?


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 31, 2008)

lol, he did the EXACT same thing to me when he was selling his xbox a few months back.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, the specs definitely aren't very good... maybe try ebay. You'll probably fetch more there than here.


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 31, 2008)

You will probably not get more than $500 or $550 for a used M5550.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 31, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> lol, he did the EXACT same thing to me when he was selling his xbox a few months back.



Oh shi-..


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 31, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Oh shi-..



yep  a ratings system for sellers would be great on here.


----------



## Respital (Dec 31, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> yep  a ratings system for sellers would be great on here.



http://www.computerforum.com/135628-heatware-buyer-seller-feedback-system.html


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 31, 2008)

Respital said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/135628-heatware-buyer-seller-feedback-system.html



That only works if he signs up for one. That site only works the way it should if our forum required everyone to have one in order to buy or sell.


----------



## Respital (Dec 31, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> That only works if he signs up for one. That site only works the way it should if our forum required everyone to have one in order to buy or sell.



Sounds like a suggestion, you should PM ian .


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 31, 2008)

good idea! It would take care of annoying little problems like this.


----------

